# Which One Gets Stuck in Your Head?



## celtic_crippler (Oct 15, 2009)

Of all the Free Credit Report Dot Com commercials... which one do you find stuck in your head like a rail-road spike most often? 

The first 6 Commercials
Pirate Restaraunt
Happy Bachelor
Used up Compact
F to the R 
Free what?
Reaissance Fair

The most recent
Credit Roller Coaster


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pirate restaurant


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 16, 2009)

Great, now I have a medley stuck in my head.  Thanks a lot.

I love these commercials.  Very clever, catchy songs.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 16, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Great, now I have a medley stuck in my head. Thanks a lot.
> 
> I love these commercials. Very clever, catchy songs.


 
Yeah...I'm jealous. LOL


----------



## Laurentkd (Oct 18, 2009)

I sing along to these commercials all the time!


----------

